
Why I'm Betting on Kubernetes - jondubois
https://medium.com/@jonathangrosdubois/why-im-betting-on-kubernetes-5ae25486e2cf
======
caleblloyd
> [The author] like[s] to describe Kubernetes as "A special kind of operating
> system for the cloud — One which allows developers to treat an arbitrary
> number of machines/hosts as if they were a single, very powerful machine."

I don't agree with this comparison. Apps still have to be designed to run in a
distributed environment.

I'd describe it more like a flexible, self-contained PaaS.

~~~
cyphar
> > [The author] like[s] to describe Kubernetes as "A special kind of
> operating system for the cloud — One which allows developers to treat an
> arbitrary number of machines/hosts as if they were a single, very powerful
> machine."

> I don't agree with this comparison. Apps still have to be designed to run in
> a distributed environment.

To be fair, in the author's analogy you also have to design applications to
run in a multi-threaded environment (since they talk about scheduling and how
an OS's main job is scheduling tasks so they can utilise resources). So the
analogy holds there too.

------
activatedgeek
I don't see why I can't replace "K8" with "Mesos" everywhere in this article.

~~~
jondubois
Yes you can.

